# FPM Issues

## Kurogane

Hello,

In fews weeks i just wondering something i can't understand why this happen.

The thing is for some reason php-fpm give me for me a wierd process calling 'host -w

Here is example

http://i.imgur.com/ThbmQTZ.png

Its normal this?' i'm getting IP random and when its show up random time too and go in 1 sec

----------

## gerdesj

We need more information.  That picture looks like htop. Is the computer accessible from the internet?

----------

## Kurogane

It is a dedicated server.

What more info do you want to know?

Thanks for reply.

----------

## guitou

I guess these are simply the worker processes of your fpm setup. Are you sure this is a random IP, and not the one of your web server?..

++

Gi)

----------

## Kurogane

Yes, is a random IPs and not is my IP server.

http://imgur.com/a/0Ayy1

----------

## Ant P.

PHP core doesn't call `host` like that, so one of your scripts must be doing it.

----------

